# Knaus group?



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

I've just seen a report on "another forum" that Knaus Tabbert group (who produce Knaus & Weinsberg vans) have gone bust - can anyone shed any more light on this?


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks like it

Have a look HERE I hope the translation works. I got it by googling Knaus Insolvency.

Not the first (Avondale) and won't be the last


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

it is unfortunately true: The Knaus Tabbert group is insolvent and has applied at court for the German equivalent of an administration order. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Knaus*

There was a rather splendid Knaus tag axle A class at Pickering - brand new for 75k. That is a lot of money, but not for what it is!

News of Knaus's situation was circulating at the time of the Dusseldorf show.

Russell


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi again,

latest news: Since yesterday afternoon the Knaus Tabbert Group is officially under administration. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Solwaybuggier said:


> I've just seen a report on "another forum" that Knaus Tabbert group (who produce Knaus & Weinsberg vans) have gone bust - can anyone shed any more light on this?


Featured :: HERE :: on MHF nearly a month and a half ago :wink:

Gerald


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well I didn't see it, probably on holiday in Germany  

Sad news - they always seemed good quality vans. Have the gypsy fraternity not been buying tabbert caravans, or is it just another victim of the slowdown?

Who is left in Germany that isn't owned by Hymer?


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



bognormike said:


> Sad news - they always seemed good quality vans. Have the gypsy fraternity not been buying tabbert caravans, or is it just another victim of the slowdown?


According to local news they had increased production last year although the slowdown was already becoming visible. So they are now sitting on a huge stock which nobody is buying from them.

In addition, this is at least according to German Knaus owners, the aftersales support seems to have been less than perfect during the last years, which made quite a few long-term customers walk away.



bognormike said:


> Who is left in Germany that isn't owned by Hymer?


Euramobil (owned by Trigano)
Frankia (owned by Pilote)
And a surprisingly large bunch of small, family-run manufacturers. Most of them are little known outside of Germany, but have good quality.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Boff said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Boff - interesting point about aftersales support - a lesson to all. Keep the current customers happy. It's important to keep regular customers on board, rather than having to get new ones - especially in a recession :roll:


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

The lesson here is get yourself to the factory for a bargain !!


----------

